# rapido 972 m 2003 level of insulation



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all,new to me van soon, does anybody know rapidos ,specified level of insulation ,were always in the alps , it appears to have a semi double floor . merc engine , im aware of the auto gearbox niggle. drives fantastic .thanks in advance gary


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We ski in our Rapido 7090 for 2 months each winter and it sounds like a similar floor. The bit from the hab door to the kitchen is single but aĺl the pipes run alongside the heating ducts in the double floor and we've never had any problems. The waste tank is underslung in a jacket into which the truma blows, have not had the tank freeze but the valve can even though inside the jacket. I've made some mods (will find link) and if it does stick can whack up the heat and free it within an hour. I never have to drain into a bucket.

Kev


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Link to previous post about extra tank insulation:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/63...rapido-7090-project-thread-5.html#post1027396


----------

